
Cops Kill Because We Gave Them the Legal Framework to Do It - 1cvmask
https://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/cops-kill-because-we-gave-them-the-legal-framework-to-do-it/
======
bediger4000
"Rather than burning and looting, protesters should turn their ire on
lawmakers and judges who facilitate police immunity."

Let's see...

Lawmakers make it hard to register to vote, remove polling places, and make
districts such that minority voices (party or ethnic or race) are minimized.

Our national executive branch is conducting a propaganda campaign against
making voting easier.

Lawyers cost a lot of money. The people that cops kill don't have a lot of
money, typically.

This is one of those dumb "you should work within a system that makes it
practically impossible to work within the system" things.

